# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Denuncian adulteración en texto de la Ley de Aguas que se aprobaría hoy en el Congreso

## gpacheco

*InfoRegión (05 marzo 2009).-* Los congresistas del Bloque Popular, Elizabeth León y Roger Nájar, expresaron su malestar por las adulteraciones del texto de la Ley de Aguas, norma que debería ser aprobada en segunda votación de hoy jueves en el Parlamento Nacional. 
Esa ley se puso en debate el domingo último y se aprobó en primera votación con el fin de evitar la huelga anunciada por la Junta Nacional de Usuarios de los Distritos de Riego del Perú.  
Si embargo, hay cuestionamientos en los artículos 17 y su respectivo subcapítulo, junto al 19 en los puntos cinco y seis.  
La parlamentaria Elizabeth León mostró su malestar: No se han considerado los aportes brindados por otros sectores y se han añadido puntos que no se tocaron en el debate del 1 de marzo. Creemos que el Congreso de la República es una institución seria, donde la sociedad civil y las organizaciones esperan no ser sorprendidas.  
Y agregó: No se les puede dar gato por liebre, más si se trata de puntos claves y específicos para el mejor funcionamiento de la administración del agua.Temas similares: Artículo: Denuncian competencia desleal dentro del tlc perú-china Gobierno culminará en un mes texto de nuevo proyecto de Ley Forestal Seis ministerios evalúan texto preliminar del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Ministro de Agricultura espera que Congreso apruebe esta semana Ley de Aguas Denuncian que INRENA dio permisos de extracción forestal donde no había bosques en región San Martín

----------

